# Water heater drain valve leak



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

If the leak is from the spigot this would mean the valve is not shutting off. Might be a piece of sediment. Try running water through it an it might clear itself. If the leak is around the outside of the handle tighten the nut around the valve stem a little. If the leak is where the valve connects to the tank you may have damed the tank. Without seeing this I can't say much more.


----------



## Fletcher33584 (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks*

I ran water through the valve and that made water leak faster. I'll have someone come out and repair it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

If the water is leaking out of the spigot itself (where water is SUPPOSED to come out when the faucet is on) you can save the repair. The W/H isn't going to last forever anyway. Go to the hardware store and get a hose cap ($2 maybe) and put it on the spout of the spigot. If you ever need to drain it, just take it off.

BTW, this won't effect the safety of the W/H as this particular drain valve has nothing to do with the T & P valve anyway.


----------

